# ipod hookup fro 04 Passat wagon 4 motion V6 2.8



## karl175er (Aug 22, 2007)

I am new and not to electronic savvy, so please excuse my idioticy!
I am looking to hardwire my ipod video to my head unit. It is a stock monsoon with no auxilary button. just cd, fm, tape,am. Wondering if there is a way and what I need to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: ipod hookup fro 04 Passat wagon 4 motion V6 2.8 (karl175er)*

the PIE VW02PCPOD2 will easily connect to the rear of your radio and allow you to play you ipod through your stock radio
this device will charge your ipod, import the audio into your radio, and allow you to control tracks from the radio and steering wheel controls, as well as the ipod's click wheel








the install is super easy and will require the following tools:
link to Metra radio removal tools, be sure to order a qulanity of 2


----------



## mckinnsb (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: ipod hookup fro 04 Passat wagon 4 motion V6 2.8 ([email protected])*

I'm looking to also hook up a iPod to my 02 4motion Passat, as well as a Sirius radio. Could you reccomend a product that would be able to connect both audio sources to my Monsoon 4-DIM radio? I'd also like it if I wouldn't have to use my *valuable* female cigarette lighter jacks for eaither.


----------

